# Post Your Upset Special



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got New Mexico advancing to the Sweet 16 by beating Villanova and Florida, but my top upset is St. Mary's beating Oklahoma State in the 2nd round.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The two biggest upsets I think are possible are N.C. State over Uconn and Florida over UNC.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I have Niagra going to the sweet 16 with victories over Oklahoma and UTEP


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I got 'Nova goin to the Final Four, with wins over N.C. and UConn.


----------



## J92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Utah St. over Arizona and Penn over BC.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

LSU will make it to the Sweet 16 by beating Arizona.

UK will get upset by either Cincy or Oklahoma.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> I've got New Mexico advancing to the Sweet 16 by beating Villanova and Florida, but my top upset is St. Mary's beating Oklahoma State in the 2nd round.


Ditto on New Mexico. Danny Granger is the type of guy that can propel a team like New Mexico into the sweet 16. Not sure about St. Mary's over Okie St., Okie St.'s a pretty tough team. I do however think St. Mary's has a very good shot and beating the Salukis of Southern Illinois if their shots are falling.

My biggest upset outside of New Mexico is probably taking Utah to the great 8, behind Andrew Bogut.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Minnesota will upset North Carolina if they arent on top of their game handling the ball because I believe Minnesota's defense will give NC some problems.. They will screw everyone's bracket up!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

First Round:

Creighton over West Virginia

UTEP over Utah

Iowa over Cincy

Second Round:

Pacfic over Washington


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If Villanova was in any other region, I'd have them in the Final Four. Nex Mexico and Danny Granger are looking very dangerous.

Utah State over Arizona is a good pick too.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

First Round:
Vermont over Syracuse
Ohio over Florida

Second Round:
UW-Milwaukee over Boston College
George Washington over Louisville

And I've got Utah riding Bogut's shoulders to the Championship game.

Of course this is coming from a guy who crammed his college b-ball viewing in this week, but last year I came in second place in the contest.. maybe I can keep my roll going?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I beleive all the Big-11 teams will get beat in the first round with the exception of Illinois.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

GW beating Georgia Tech
Vermont beating Syracuse
ODU beating Michigan State
New Mexico beating Villnova
Florida beating UNC
Wisconsin beating Kansas
Cincinattin beating Kentucky
Gonzaga beating Wake Forest
Louisville beating Washington
Oklahoma State over Illinois
Louisville over Oklahoma State
UConn over Duke
LOUISVILLE OVER UCONNN


LOUISVILLE WINS!


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> First Round:
> Second Round:
> 
> Pacfic over Washington


As a Huskies fan, Pittsburgh and Pacific both scare me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I picked Niagara over Oklahoma.....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There are ALOT of people picking Niagra over OU on all kind of boards.

I got: 
1st Round
Creighton over West Virginia
New Mexico over Villanova
UTEP over Utah
Iowa over Cincinatti
NC State over Charlotte
Pacific over Pittsburgh

2nd round
Wisconsin over Kansas
NC State over Uconn
Pacific over Washington


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Ohio over Florida.
Florida gets a 15 point lead early, and starts to think it's easy. Ohio wins by 5 in regulation.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bigalw1414 said:


> As a Huskies fan, Pittsburgh and Pacific both scare me.



Pacific is a good team. They gave KU trouble las March, and played very well to beat Kansas at AFH back in November. They do have the shots to beat any top seed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I really do not classify Wisc over Kansas is an upset. I do see that could happen.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

1st round:

(12)UW-Milwaukee over (5)Alabama
(10)St. Mary's over (7)So. Illinois
(10)NC St. over (7) Charlotte


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

More upsets:

(3)Arizona over (1)Illinois
(4)Florida over (1)North Carolina


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I really like Vermont. If they were playing any other 4 seed I'd probably pick them in the upset.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't think it's a good idea to pick upsets (meaning 13 over 4, 14 over 3, etc.) unless you are absolutely confident and have seen the two teams enough. Otherwise you wind up screwing up your bracket. Even though we know there will be major upsets in the first two rounds, guessing them right is pure luck. So I think you should avoid trying, like I said unless you are very confident. And 11 over 6, 10 over 7, 9 over 8 aren't really upsets, in my opinion, so go for those.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

SKiP said:


> More upsets:
> 
> (3)Arizona over (1)Illinois
> (4)Florida over (1)North Carolina


Come on, those aren't upsets. 3 over 1, 4 over 1 is an upset? You're kidding me, right?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't pick them in my bracket, but I see Vermont giving Syracuse troubles. If Coppenrath starts lighting it up wouldn't be suprised if they beat them.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

UW-Milwaukee over Alabama
Old Dominion over Michigan St.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Come on, those aren't upsets. 3 over 1, 4 over 1 is an upset? You're kidding me, right?


I could see Zona beating Illinois (I don't think it will happen, but it's possible), but I'd be surprised if Florida got anywhere close to beating UNC.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I beleive all the Big-11 teams will get beat in the first round with the exception of Illinois.



Yeah? And I've got the overrated Big East all going down before the sweet 16.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

UKfan4Life said:


> I could see Zona beating Illinois (I don't think it will happen, but it's possible), but I'd be surprised if Florida got anywhere close to beating UNC.


My point was that 4 seeds beating 1 seeds do not count as upset. It's not an upset just because the lower seeded team wins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

First Round:

10 St. Mary's over 7 Southern Illinois
11 UCLA over 6 Texas Tech
12 New Mexico over 5 Villanova
10 NC State over 7 Charlotte

Second Round:

6 LSU over 3 Arizona
9 Pitt over 1 Washington
6 Wisconsin over 3 Kansas
7 Cincy over 2 Kentucky

I didn't count 9 over 8 (I have all 4 9 seeds winning) or 5 over 4, etc.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> My point was that 4 seeds beating 1 seeds do not count as upset. It's not an upset just because the lower seeded team wins.


It would absolutely be an upset if Illinois or UNC lost in the Sweet 16, what are you talking about? It's not impossible but it certainly counts as an upset.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> It would absolutely be an upset if Illinois or UNC lost in the Sweet 16, what are you talking about? It's not impossible but it certainly counts as an upset.


No way, top 4 seeds are all pretty good teams. It's not an upset unless a bad team beats a good team. Doesn't matter how far a team is supposed to go.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Lsu over UofA
NC State over Uconn
N Iowa over Wisconsin
Oklahoma over Kentucky
Villanova making it to the sweet 16, and a shot at UNC
OK st in the finals
KU over UNC
Iowa over Cincy
Pitt over Wash
Gtech over louisville


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

i would go with new mexico against bama or MSU, but i think Nova is a really solid team. I feel about Vermont as most do also, if there draw wasnt syracuse, i'd prob go with them, such as against florida. I really dont see a 5-12 upset this year, if there is its gonna be ODU or UWM, i think.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*First Round Upsets:*
Wisconsin Milwaukee over Alabama
Creighton over West Virginia
New Mexico over Villanova
Iowa over Cincinnati

*Second Round Upsets* 
New Mexico over Florida


----------



## Drew VT 6 (Jan 26, 2004)

I think Bucknell will beat a hurtin' Kansas team that has all but asked to get upset several times this year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

1st round
uab over lsu
george washington over georgia tech
new mexico over villanova

2nd round
pitt over washington
texas tech over gonzaga
utah over ou


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

New Mexico Beating Villanova and Florida
Stanford beating Duke in the 2nd round
Pittsburgh over Washington


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorrentine and McNamara have a 3pt shootout and negate each other... Deciding factor - the battle of the big white men: Forth vs. Coppenwrath  TC goes off and leads the Catamounts to a big upset!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think both Pacific or Pittsburgh could upset Washington, but I'm not sure which team will win the 1st Round game. Pitt has some talent in Krauser, Troutman and Taft but they have been playing bad of late and Pacific is a very good team as well.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

this might sound like a homer pic, but my upset is Vermont over Syracuse and then Penn. over BC. 

i'm hoping for a huge game by Sorrentine and Coppenrath, and a very cold game for G-Mac


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Niagara over Oklahoma.....


----------

